# Mute dog?



## Kebars9 (Jul 1, 2010)

We are wondering if our newly acquired rescue dog is mute!

Not heard a sound from him, no bark, no whine, no whimper, even when I accidentally trod on his foot, he didn't make a sound...

Time will tell I guess - just wondered if anyone had any thoughts on this.


----------



## Kebars9 (Jul 1, 2010)

So how DO you check if a dog can bark?? :confused1::lol:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Kebars9 said:


> So how DO you check if a dog can bark?? :confused1::lol:


:lol: I don't know - but there are probably quite a few people reading this and thinking 'count your blessings' - why would you want it to bark :lol:

Sorry - no suggestions for making it do so - if you do though - be careful he doesn't get to like the sound of his own voice


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

From what I have read, it does take a rescue some time to feel established - a few weeks at first to feel at home, then a few months to get their paws under the table and allow other parts of their personality to come out!

One of my neighbours took on a rescue Lurcher last November (long story, but it was the dog my friend Patrick took on a week before he died suddenly). The lady loves him to bits but hadn't owned a lurcher before... After he'd been there a couple of months she actually was hoping he would bark a bit, just to alert her when someone was at the door etc.... (she'd owned GSDs most of her life). Most lurchers and greyhounds are naturally fairly quiet.... but she didn't know that as she'd never even considered owning one until Riley landed in her lap.

Update now is that he happily barks at the door, at the window at people passing, at the postman, at just about everything! It's been a match made in heaven though.

So be careful what you wish for - it's a lot harder to shut them up once they've got the habit!


ETA: what breed/s is your rescue? Some dogs don't bark at all - i.e. the Basenji!


----------



## Kebars9 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi guys

No, it's not a Basenjji 

It's a border collie cross (piccy is my avatar).

That is what we'd like him to bark at when he is ready - just to let us know someone is at the door, or to alert us in the night if anyone is prowling around... obviously he is not the type that will just bark at anything and that is how we like it.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Kebars9 said:


> That is what we'd like him to bark at when he is ready - just to let us know someone is at the door, or to alert us in the night if anyone is prowling around... obviously he is not the type that will just bark at anything and that is how we like it.


Give him time. Many BC's are very vocal. A silent one is unusual, as they were also used as property guards on farms. I'd read up on ways to train barking dogs to be quiet, as you may need to know in the future 

It's early days with this dog and a few months down the line you may see his true character shine through.


----------



## Kebars9 (Jul 1, 2010)

Indeed, we have only had him since Saturday.

He is a cross BC; dumped by a farmer in Ireland as 'useless'.... poor love, he is a great dog and so affectionate. We shall have to be patient and with our support and love he should recover.


----------



## Fyfer (Jan 23, 2010)

How old is he? My BC x pup was silent until about 7 months old.


----------



## Kebars9 (Jul 1, 2010)

Approx 16-18 months. Not a pure BC though - definitely a cross.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Kebars9 said:


> Approx 16-18 months. Not a pure BC though - definitely a cross.


The BC traits are very strong and come through on many crosses. Treat him as a full BC until you know more about his character


----------



## Kebars9 (Jul 1, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> The BC traits are very strong and come through on many crosses. Treat him as a full BC until you know more about his character


Will do. Our last dog was a BC so at least we've already had one.

With this one, he cowers if you get hold of his collar... someone has obviously been abusing him.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

My old border collie x took two weeks to bark


----------



## Kebars9 (Jul 1, 2010)

PurpleCrow said:


> My old border collie x took two weeks to bark


Two weeks after you got him, do you mean? Was he a rescue too?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Kebars9 said:


> With this one, he cowers if you get hold of his collar... someone has obviously been abusing him.


Oh bless him.... will take a bit of work to overcome that. If you think of it as him 'guarding' himself (and therefore guarding attempts to touch his collar) it may help. Jean Donaldson's book "Mine!" covers dogs who guard themselves in that manner.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah she was a rescue (she was about 6-8 years old) and it was two weeks after we got her that she started making noises


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

I had a springer and he never barked - not once.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

He may not bark until he is confident and setled with you , perhaps he was punished for barking in the past!


----------



## Kebars9 (Jul 1, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Oh bless him.... will take a bit of work to overcome that. If you think of it as him 'guarding' himself (and therefore guarding attempts to touch his collar) it may help. Jean Donaldson's book "Mine!" covers dogs who guard themselves in that manner.


Thanks, I will check that out.


----------



## Kebars9 (Jul 1, 2010)

PurpleCrow said:


> Yeah she was a rescue (she was about 6-8 years old) and it was two weeks after we got her that she started making noises


Must be an insecurity thing then I guess.


----------



## Kebars9 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks kaz f - and Doubletrouble - did your dogs whimper or whine though?? 

It's a bit worrying if when he is out of sight or at night, he doesn't tell us if he wants to go out to the loo.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

My old lab Chloe is 10 this year and i think she's barked maybe 2 or 3 times in all those years, and those were only ever when she was telling naughty pups off!


----------



## Kebars9 (Jul 1, 2010)

Our 'mute' rescue doggie barked yesterday afternoon! Just thought I would let you know... it was obviously a settling in period and he has now said his first words bless him!


----------



## Fyfer (Jan 23, 2010)

Great! 
You could try to get him to speak on command and then shush on command. Very helpful if he takes a liking to barking later on.


----------

